# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Γλιστρίδα στα παραδείσια

## despoiki

Παιδιά γλιστρίδα μπορώ να δώσω στα ζεμπράκια μου? γιατι διάβασα στο άρθρο της Ρίας ότι γενικά απαγορεύονται τα σκούρα πράσινα λαχανικά, όπως το σπανάκι. Αν και αλλού διάβασα ότι κ το σπανάκι κάνει. Ας μου πει κάποιος γιατί τους έφερα γλιστρίδες, κ δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να τους βάλω... :Party0035:

----------


## lagreco69

Δεσποινα Και σπανακι μπορεις να δινεις και γλιστριδα.

----------


## jk21

Δινεις ελευθερα και τα δυο και μονο σε περιοδους αναπαραγωγης που περιμενεις ωοτοκια απο το θηλυκο ,τοτε μονο εισαι φειδωλη στην παροχη .Το υπολοιπο διαστημα ,απλα η οποια συσταση τους σε οξαλικα αλατα ,περιοριζει το επισης αρκετο ασβεστιο που τα περισσοτερα περιεχουν 

εφαρμοζω χρονια την σχεδον καθημερινη παροχη χορταρικων και ειδικα γλυστριδας  και πικραλιδας (ταραξακου ) και δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα .Φετος ουτε μια περιπτωση δυστοκιας ,ουτε ενα μαλακο αυγο 

αρκει να παρεχεις μονιμα σουπιοκοκκαλο και να ειναι αποδεκτο απο αυτα

----------

